# Mobile Panel gesucht für Kommunikation mit Beckhoff BC9000



## bastimeister (24 März 2010)

Hallo Liebe Forumgemeinde!

Ich Suche ein ganz einfaches "Mobile Panel" mit WinCE welches mit einer Beckhoff-SPS vom Typ BV9000 über Ethernet TCP/IP kommunitzieren kann.
Folgendes habe ich schon gesucht:

 bei Siemens gibts zwar die schönen 177er, da aber WinCC-flexibel warscheinlich das *Beckhoff ADS* nicht integriert hat (jedenfalls lässt sich keine Beckhoffsteuerung in WinCC-Flex 2008 SP1 HF3 anwählen), fällt Siemens schonmal aus
VIPA arbeitet zwar mit Movicon, dort lässt sich auch "Beckhoff TwinCAT" anwählen, leider gibt es bei VIPA keine "Mobile Panels"!
Bei Beckhoff selbst habe ich auch schon angefragt, die Bieten leider auch keine "Mobile Panels" nur normale Touch-Panel-PCs mit WinCE welche soviel kosten wie bei Siemens ein Mobile-Panel!
B&R hat zwar MobilePanels, da möchte aber mein Chef nicht das wir dort bestellen!
Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. schon gute Erfahrungen mit "Mobile Panels" in verbindung mit Beckhoff?? Ansonsten gibts nämlich seitens Beckhoff deren *ADS* nur für WinXP. Wir wollen aber möglichst was ganz einfaches, aber eben mit einem Gehäuse wie beim "Mobile-Panel 177" von Siemens!


----------



## Chräshe (24 März 2010)

Hallo bastimeister,

Prinzipiell unterstützt die E-Serie von Mitsubishi das ADS. Diese Geräte werden anscheinen von beijer hergestellt und von Mitsubishi vertrieben.
Allerdings kann ich das Mobile Panel nur bei beijer finden. 
-> http://www.hmi.beijerelectronics.co...AllDocuments/2A5A306DD896FAEEC12572F300295A88 

Bei Mitsubishi ist da nichts zu finden. 
-> http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/products/visualisation_e_1000.htm?distributor=0  :???:

Aber Fragen kostet ja nichts. Alternativ kannst du ja direkt bei beijer bestellen… 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## uncle_tom (24 März 2010)

evtl. mal bei Suetron nachschauen http://www.suetron.de

Sütron unterstützt das ADS-Protokoll und hat auch ein Mobile-Panel im Angebot (allerdings 10,4 ").

Der BC9000 spricht ja auch Modbus-TCP, damit lässt sich auch ein Siemens-Panel (WinCC-flexible) anbinden.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## bastimeister (24 März 2010)

Erstmal Danke!
Hatte das zweimal geschrieben da ich nicht wusste ob die Beckhoff-Experten auch bei HMI lesen, denn dieser Thread ist seehr Siemens-Lastig...

@uncle_tom Ohne das ADS-Protokoll, und Ohne die Beckhoff-SPS in WinCC-flex anwählen zu können, wie funktioniert das dann mit Modbus-TCP, habe ich leder noch keine Erfahrung damit habe Siemens_Panels bisher immer nur in Verbindung mit Siemens-SPS eingesetzt und VIPA-Panels nur in Verbindung mit VIPA-SPS! Man kann die Beckhoff-SPS definitiv nich im WinCC-flexibel anwählen und wenn man ein neues Projekt erstellt dann wird auch nur MPI/DP oder Ethernet angeboten, anschließend muss man die Steuerung auswählen und da gibts eben kein Beckhoff! We funktioniert das dann?? Über Datenbereiche hin und Herschaufeln, änlich einer Kommunikation zwischen Profibus-DP-Master und DP-Slave???


----------



## uncle_tom (24 März 2010)

"Beckhoff" kannst du in WinCCflexible freilich nicht auswählen .

Bei "Kommunikationstreiber" kannst du aber "Modicon Modbus TCP/IP" auswählen - damit sollte die Kommunikation zum BC9000 funktionieren.

Zum Thema Modbus kannst du dich auch mal hier schlau machen http://www.modbus.org.  Beim Modbus gibt es Register (16-Bit) und Coils (1-Bit).

Beim BC9000 wird der Merkerbereich %MB0 .... als Modbus-Register 0x4000 abgebildet. Somit kannst du z.B. mit dem Siemens-Panel über die Modbus-Adressen 0x4000 ... auf den Merkerbereich %MB0.... zugreifen.

Das ganze steht auch alles in der Beschreibung zum BC9000 Link

Im Übrigen unterstützt der BC9000 beim Beckhoff-ADS Protokoll meines Wissens keinen Symbolischen Zugriff ! Somit musst du hier auch über Index-Gruppe und Offset zugreifen, womit Modbus-TCP hier dann eine gleichwertige Alternative ist.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Chräshe (24 März 2010)

Hallo bastimeister,

ich hatte mal ein Projekt mit einem „BC9100“ und dem „EXTER T40“ von Beijer, alias „E1041“ bei Mitsubishi. Die Verknüpfung lief per ADS. Zwar ohne Symbole, aber ich konnte die Speicherbereiche betiteln, wie in der SPS:
  Merker = %MX0.0 - %MXx.y
  Eingänge = %IX0.0…
  Ausgänge = %QX0.0…

  Das war mir viel sympathischer, als mit einem ollen Offset zu arbeiten. 

  Sieh mal hier…


----------



## bastimeister (25 März 2010)

Erstmal vielen vielen Dank!

Ich werd mich mal bezüglich Modbus TCP/IP! Auf Modicon wäre ich nun garnicht gekommen, ist ja ne Telemecanique/Schneider-Electric Steuerung! Aber @uncle_tom wenn du sagst das das so geht,  du meinst sicher hier ist nur das Protokoll (Modbus TCP/IP) wichtig, und das wäre dann für Beckhoff BC9000 und Telemequanique Modicon gleich...
Hast du da selbst schon erfahrungen gemacht mit Beckhoff-SPS und Kommunikation mit Siemens-Panels über Modbus TCP/IP?? Wenn das nämlich gut Funktioniert würde ich nämlich dann auf das Siemens-Panel zurückgreifen, da wir sehr viel aus deren Automatisierungs-Regal beziehen und mein Chef wenig auf Exoten steht, bzw. sich nur auf eine kleine Auswahl an Lieferanten in dem Bereich beschränken möchte.


----------



## uncle_tom (25 März 2010)

selber hab ich das auch noch nicht verwendet. Ich hab den Modbus-Treiber bei Siemens (WinCCflexible) mal zum Test an einen Modbus-Slave Simulator angekoppelt - das hat funktioniert. Modbus-Zugriff auf den Beckhoff-Controller (BC9000) hab ich auch schon mal getestet, aber selber auch noch nicht verwendet, da der BC9000 für meine bzw. unsere Begriffe (Firma) nichts mit einer SPS zu tun hat. Wir setzen hier die größeren Windows basierten Steuerungssysteme (z.B. CX... ) ein - und koppeln hier die Visualisierung direkt über ADS.

Modbus TCP ist sehr verbreitet, relativ einfach und vor allem ist das Protokoll offen gelegt. Weiterhin wird es nahezu von allen SPS und HMI Herstellern unterstützt.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## L.T. (25 März 2010)

Hallo 

also ich kenn mich jetzt mit Twincat nicht aus, aber mitCodesys.
(Und soviel ich weiß baut Twincat ja (komplett) auf Codesys auf)
Wir verwenden bei Codesys Applikationne oft Lauer Wop-iT Panels.
Da kannst du direkt via SymArti auf die Symbolik der Steuerung zugreifen.
Soll heißen du kannst dirket die SDB Datei des Codesys Projekt einlesen und hast direkt zugriff auf die Variablen über die Bezeichnung deiner globalen Var.-Listen.
Die Kommunikation erfolgt über Ethernet wie du´s gewünscht hast.

Und als Mobile Panel gibt´s die auch:
http://www.lauer-systeme.net/web/lauer_de.nsf/AllDocuments/DEE48A7A26811627C125741000542C2C 

Gruß L.T.


----------



## bastimeister (25 März 2010)

Erstmal wieder Danke!

Mit Modbus TCP und WinCC-flexibel, hat mir mein Kollege was interesantes gezeigt -> Er kommunitziert mit Siemens Multifunktionsmessgeräten SENTRON PAC3200 über das Modicon Modbus TCP/IP Protokoll, als Steuerung hat er "Premium, Micro" angewählt und kann als Variable auch direkt %MW1 statt dem Offset 0x40001 eingeben. In der Beschreibung zum SENTRON PAC3200 steht wiederum als adresse nur dieser Offset.
Mann kann auch noch 2 andere Steuerungen ("984" oder "Momentum,Quantum,..") anwählen, aber dann funktioniert die Kommunikation nicht! Was müsste man denn nun für eine Beckhoff-SPS anwählen, oder ist dann nur Probieren angesagt??? Gut ich kann das ganze ja mit der Runtime von WinCC-flex. am PC dann ausprobieren, wenn ich die BC9000 habe...

@L.T. Lauer hatten wir glaub ich mal vor gaanz langer Zeit eingesetzt als ich noch nicht in der Firma war (Warscheinlich war ich zu der Zeit noch Schüler  ), weis ich nicht ob das mein Chef dann auch wieder als *Exot* ansieht. Der gute Mann von Beckhoff, mit dem ich telefoniert habe, meinte ja das Panel müsste ADS beherschen. Bei den Beckhoff-Panels (leider auch keine Mobile-Panels erhältlich) lässt sdich dann auch gleich TwinCAT für die Entwicklung der Visu einsetzen.


----------



## bastimeister (25 März 2010)

@L.T. Was kostet demm überhaupt solch ein LAUER-Panel Liste??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2010)

L.T. schrieb:


> (Und soviel ich weiß baut Twincat ja (komplett) auf Codesys auf)



Hallo,

aufbauen vielleicht schon, auch an einer echten Austauschbarkeit haben
große Anbieter nun mal kein Interesse. 

Diskussionen über den Verwandschaftsgrad von CoDeSys und Twincat:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=230745

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27484

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27453

Ich tippe auf Halbgeschwister.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 März 2010)

bastimeister schrieb:


> Ich Suche ein ganz einfaches "Mobile Panel" mit WinCE welches mit einer Beckhoff-SPS vom Typ BV9000 über Ethernet TCP/IP kommunitzieren kann.



Hallo,

kennst Du Spidercontrol von ininet?

http://www.spidercontrol.net/deutsch/produkteuebersicht.htm

Das soll auf einer beliebige CE-Hardware lauffähig sein.


----------



## bastimeister (26 März 2010)

@Gerhard: Es ging eher um die Hardware eines Panels, weniger um die Software... Als Software würden wir dann eher noch auf Movicon von Progea zurückgreifen, so wie es Vipa verwendet, das dürfte ja dann auch auf sämtlichen CE-Panels laufen, oder seh ich da jetzt falsch? Jedenfalls hatten wir mit Movicon schon zu tun, eben bei Vipa-Panels, die bieten eben leider nur keine Mobile-Panels an...


----------



## L.T. (26 März 2010)

Was die Mobile Version kostet weiß ich nicht da wir diese nicht bei uns benötigen. Ich weiß nur dass die "normalen" Panels preislich schon interessant sind und sich bei weitem nicht auf S...... Niveau bewegen.
Und die SW ist kostenlos bei den Panels dabei.

Gruß L.T.

P.S. Mit "Codesys Verwandt" wollte ich ja nicht sagen dass die komplette SW identisch ist, sondern nur dass ich glaube dass auch hier die SymArti-Kommunikation über die SDB Datei möglich sein müsste. Und wenn man alle Var nur einmal projektieren muss und sich nicht um Datentyp oder sonstiges kümmern muss ist das alleine schon vom Aufwand her ein großer Vorteil. (meine Meinung!)


----------



## bastimeister (29 März 2010)

@ L.T. ich möcht mich nochmals für den Tipp mit dem "LAUER"-Panel bedanken, ich hab dort mal angerufen und es wird damit funktionieren, vorallem weil "Beckhoff-ADS" wird auf jedenfall unterstützt und der symbolische Zugriff auf die Variablen würde dann auch funktionieren!

Mit der Software kostenlos, stimmt leider nicht ganz, der Techniker bei Lauer hat mir den Tipp gegeben nach einem Starterpacket zu fragen, da ist die Software dann mit dabei!


----------



## L.T. (29 März 2010)

Kein Problem!


----------

